
Vimwiki and Zettelkasten – Note Taking Nirvana - baylessj
https://jonathanbayless.com/2020/03/09/zettelkasten-vimwiki.html
======
1MachineElf
Thanks. I was wondering what Vim-oriented approaches there were to
Zettelkasten. I was thinking Emacs & Org Mode might be the best way to go.

